# Advice please - Elu MOF 96E repair



## Baneybo (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm new to routing - and to the forum - so please bear with me.
I've inherited a non-working MOF 96E Type 3 in very good condition but which is a non-runner. I've taken the top off and can see that a coil on the small circuit board that slots loosely down the side of the body has vibrated free and is no longer attached to the circuit board at one end. Although I'll have a bash at re-soldering the coil in place, I also searched online for a replacement board. I've found several places selling spare parts for the router, and in each case they show an exploded parts diagram; however none of the diagrams appear to show this circuit board. I enquired of one parts supplier and their reply was that the board had been replaced by a part now described on the diagram as an 'upgrade kit' and in the parts list as a suppressor. I'm confused, since my board has six wires hanging off it which go to the brushes (2), field coils (2), and speed regulator (2), while the 'upgrade kit' on the diagram appears to be a much simpler affair with only two wires hanging off it.
Does anyone have any first-hand experience of this 'upgrade kit' and whether it does in fact replace the circuit board?
Many thanks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Kes, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Derandyk (Sep 7, 2015)

Ive got exactly the same problem... Does anybody know whats going on there?!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

If these routers are still being made I would contact Elu. I wish I could help more. On the bright side if you never get it fixed you will not lose any money.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Derandyk. Usually circuit boards are for speed control and soft start. It may be possible to bypass these functions and operate it with an external speed control or a fixed speed.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum guys


----------



## maurice1971 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi guys,

Maybe you can ask a DeWalt dealer? On many parts they are similar to Elu, maybe the circuitboard of a DeWalt 625 will fit your Elu....


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------

